# All Slavic languages: Dobre chunca et dobre noutz, mame et baba



## LaReinita

Some numnuts at my job sent this to me and I'm dying to know what it says.  Can someone please translate this for me?  I don't speak this language at all, so I can't try for myself really and I tried to used an online dictionary, but all I could find was "dobre"

Dobre chunca et dobre noutz, mame et baba

Good  ____ and good  ____, suck and ____?

I'm guessing mame means suck, because of mamar en spanish, but he said it doesn't.

Thanks so much for your help. And if at all possible, could you give me a witty response?  I would appreciate it tremendously!!


----------



## Kolan

LaReinita said:


> Dobre chunca et dobre noutz, mame et baba
> 
> Good  ____ and good  ____, suck and ____?
> 
> I'm guessing mame means suck, because of mamar en spanish, but he said it doesn't.


*chunca* and *noutz* do not ring bell for me, (the best guess is *noutz* = *night*), but *mame* shoud stand for *mother*, and *baba* - for *grandmother*, if taken together in a row in such a context. Altogether, it makes some sense to the phrase, if a child is going to bed.


----------



## LaReinita

He also said "noutz" did not mean "night" because that was also my first guess.  He said it's slang and I'm pretty sure it is something rude or vulgar.

Does anyone know?


----------



## Jana337

Which language do you think it is?  And do you think it could be an attempt at a transcription? Noutz does not look like a Slavic word but it generates conspicuously many Romanian links in the dictionary.


----------



## Thomas1

To tell the truth the whole looks a triffle like a compilation of Romance laguege(s) with Slavic.


Tom


----------



## LaReinita

He said it was Slovak. He said he grew up in a Slovakian household. I have no idea, because I know nothing about the language!  Darn!!  I wanted to surprise him . . can anyone tell me for sure if it's a bunch of nonsense and he doesn't know what he's talking about?


----------



## Jana337

Like Kolan, I have no clue about "chunca" (how did he pronounce it?) and "noutz" reminds me of night. 
Mame - definitely mother
Baba - grandmother in Slavic languages, father in Romance languages. 

If you want us to write a gibberish-Slavic rebuttal, we can do it for you but tell us what you would like to tell him.


----------



## Kolan

Could it be compromised Yiddish, *chunca* and *noutz*? Also, *baba* may stand for *father *(thanks to Jana), but I remember it for *Ali-Baba* (and other similar names) which is definitely not Romance and more likely out of the context 

Another clue is where *et *is taken from? It is pertinent to French and Latin, but not to any other languages familiar to me.


----------



## Thomas1

Kolan said:


> What if it is compromised Yiddish, *chunca* and *noutz*? Also, *baba* may stand for *father *(thanks to Jana), but I remember it for *Ali-Baba* (and other similar names) which is definitely not Romance and more likely out of the context
> 
> Another clue is where *et *is taken from? It is pertinent to French and Latin, but not to any other languages familiar to me.


I assume that's a transliteration so _noutz_ could be _noc_.
No idea about _chunca _(čunka?  ).

_Baba_ can also mean woman in Polish (it's augmentative and somewhat disparaging). It also stands for... 
booger 


As for _et_ I also associate it with French.

Tom


----------



## Kolan

Romanian "*nou noutz*" may be interpreted as "*brand new*" when talking about the items for sale.


----------



## Kolan

Thomas1 said:


> _Baba_ can also mean woman in Polish (it's augmentative and somewhat disparaging).


The same in Russian, usually means a mature or older woman.

"Жили-были дед да *баба*" (elderly couple)
"Мужики и* бабы*" (mature population, often in countryside)


----------



## LaReinita

I don't know . . but I would like to say something back to him. Just give me something simple to say like . . . Kiss my butt!

So, I'm guessing from your posts that this guy insulted my mother and my father?


----------



## Kolan

LaReinita said:


> So, I'm guessing from your posts that this guy insulted my mother and my father?


Well, not for sure, because *dobre* means *good*, and it appears two times (unless understood ironically).

Altogether, it sounds more Romanian mixed with a Slavic language (south, west). *Chunca* is still a mystery.


----------



## Thomas1

LaReinita said:


> I don't know . . but I would like to say something back to him. Just give me something simple to say like . . . Kiss my butt!
> 
> So, I'm guessing from your posts that this guy insulted my mother and my father?


The only person who knows what really lies behinds this is someone who wrote this as we may only be fumbling for the alleged translations. All this is just jumbled speech, anyway I don't get the impression of an offending address here.


----------



## LaReinita

Thomas1 said:


> The only person who knows what really lies behinds this is someone who wrote this as we may only be fumbling for the alleged translations. All this is just jumbled gobbledygook, anyway I don't get the impression of an offending address here.


 

Yes, that may be, but you don't know this guy. .  I"M POSITIVE it was some kind of insult!  Even if it's a bunch of jumbled nothing . . his intention was to insult.(in a jokingly, yet rather VULGAR way)


----------



## Kolan

LaReinita said:


> Just give me something simple to say like . . . Kiss my butt!


Well, if you really want to pay back with that kind of insult, you may write something like "pocelui mene v sraku"  It's sounds like a mix of Slavic languages, mutually intellegible. 

But what if he meant something nice writing to you?


----------



## Thomas1

Kolan said:


> Well, if you really want to pay back with that kind of insult, you may write something like "pocelui mene v sraku"  It's sounds like a mix of Slavic languages, mutually intellegible.
> 
> But what if he meant something nice writing to you?


Kolan, that's a retort, I haven't had such a good laugh in a long time. 

It would be indeed tasteless if he really did mean something nice.


Tom


----------



## Athaulf

Kolan said:


> Altogether, it sounds more Romanian mixed with a Slavic language (south, west). *Chunca* is still a mystery.



Seems to me like a French-inspired spelling for šunka/шунка.


----------



## LaReinita

Thanks for the comment!  What does it mean?  And he didn't say this in a nice way, whatever it was . . . believe me, he sends me evil emails all day . . . He's a co-worker who needs more work  ---We're friends but he has a sick sense of humor (I kind of share that with him  )


----------



## Kolan

LaReinita said:


> Thanks for the comment! What does it mean? And he didn't say this in a nice way, whatever it was . . . believe me, he sends me evil emails all day . . . He's a co-worker who needs more work  ---We're friends but he has a sick sense of humor (I kind of share that with him  )


Well, take your chance, maybe you will hit a jackpot with this. It means (a little bit more sick that you originally suggested), "kiss me in the core of asshole". I doubt if you could find this expression elsewhere in English and this may stop him from future spamming.


----------



## Athaulf

LaReinita said:


> Thanks for the comment!  What does it mean?  And he didn't say this in a nice way, whatever it was . . . believe me, he sends me evil emails all day . . . He's a co-worker who needs more work  ---We're friends but he has a sick sense of humor (I kind of share that with him  )



_Šunka_ (pronounced approx. like _shoonka_) means _ham_ in a variety of Slavic languages, including Slovak. Although utterly ignorant of Slovak slang, I can easily imagine it being used as a creative metaphor in the given context.


----------



## Kolan

Athaulf said:


> Seems to me like a French-inspired spelling for šunka/шунка.


I know *šunka* in Czech, not in Romanian. 

http://cs.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C5%A0unka

*dobre chunca* = *un buen jamón* ?


----------



## Jana337

Kolan said:


> Well, take your chance, maybe you will hit a jackpot with this. It means (a little bit more sick that you originally suggested), "kiss me in the core of asshole".  I doubt if you could find this expression elsewhere in English and this may stop him from future spamming.


I just want to add that the English translation makes a stronger impression than Kolan's Pseudoslavic suggestion - I'd call that one expressive rather than vulgar. 

Let's hope the guy doesn't decide to get a translation in this forum.


----------



## Maroseika

LaReinita said:


> I don't know . . but I would like to say something back to him. Just give me something simple to say like . . . Kiss my butt!
> 
> So, I'm guessing from your posts that this guy insulted my mother and my father?


Relax. 
I guess it means just *"good night, mother and granny".*
Since he last heard Slovakian long ago, he easily could misrecall it.
As for čunka, it resembles *čuník, *and could be tender address to him in his childhood.
But even most likely it could be *spinkat -* to sleep, and again - misrecalled by your friend.


----------



## OldAvatar

Chunka could be, indeed, connected with Eastern European "shunka" (şuncă in Romanian, for example), meaning "ham". Noutz doesn't make any sense there, as a Romanian word. "Mame" could be "mothers" in Romanian and "baba", "grandmother".

Probably "noutz" is some sort of a joke, reffering to English "nuts".

If that would be correct, the text will be smth like:

"Good ham and good nuts, mothers and grandma."

But it's just a guess.


----------



## kordos

LaReinita said:


> He said it was Slovak. He said he grew up in a Slovakian household. I have no idea, because I know nothing about the language! Darn!! I wanted to surprise him . . can anyone tell me for sure if it's a bunch of nonsense and he doesn't know what he's talking about?


 
for 100% it is not Slovak...
might be some gipsy slang


----------



## robbie_SWE

It's not Romanian anyway. Noutz may be an adapted spelling, but it's still not right.


----------



## Kolan

OldAvatar said:


> Noutz doesn't make any sense there, as a Romanian word.
> ...
> 
> Probably "noutz" is some sort of a joke, reffering to English "nuts".


I saw in Romanian private ads, people selling gadgets and other stuff, add "nou noutz" describing condition of their goods for sale, which sounds like "brand new", "новенькое" in the context. Of course, we are talking here about newspaper slang, not conventional Romanian.

Maybe you could check this hypothesis through your Romanian connections?


----------



## Athaulf

Kolan said:


> I saw in Romanian private ads, people selling gadgets and other stuff, add "nou noutz" describing condition of there goods, which sounds like "brand new", "новенькое" in the context.



This one probably has some interesting connection with the Serbian colloquial phrase _novo novcato_, meaning the same thing.


----------



## OldAvatar

Kolan said:


> I saw in Romanian private ads, people selling gadgets and other stuff, add "nou noutz" describing condition of there goods, which sounds like "brand new", "новенькое" in the context. Of course, we are talking here about newspaper slang, not conventional Romanian.
> 
> Maybe you could check this hypothesis through your Romanian connections?




I understand what you mean, but "nouţ (noutz)" is an adjective. So, there is no any substantive attached to it in the original text, so that's why I said that it doesn't make any sense... and also "noutz" is used only as a combined expression like "nou-nouţ" and never as a stand alone word.


----------



## OldAvatar

Athaulf said:


> This one probably has some interesting connection with the Serbian colloquial phrase _novo novcato_, meaning the same thing.



"-uţ/-uţă/-iţă"  are diminutive  suffixes in Romanian. And they are, of course of Slavic origin. I'm not sure if it's got somtehing to do with the Serbian language, but they are definitely Slavic. 

However, most of the Slavic influence of Romanian came from Slavic Bulgarians, but there are some Serbian influences too.


----------



## robbie_SWE

OldAvatar said:


> "-uţ/-uţă/-iţă" are diminutive suffixes in Romanian. And they are, of course of Slavic origin. I'm not sure if it's got somtehing to do with the Serbian language, but they are definitely Slavic.
> 
> However, most of the Slavic influence of Romanian came from Slavic Bulgarians, but there are some Serbian influences too.


 
Are you sure that the diminutive suffixes are of Slavic origin? Some Italian dialects have simillar sounds by using double zz (ts), so it could come from them.


----------



## OldAvatar

robbie_SWE said:


> Are you sure that the diminutive suffixes are of Slavic origin? Some Italian dialects have simillar sounds by using double zz (ts), so it could come from them.



As far as I know, the suffixes for diminutives having the origins in Latin and being present in Romanian are: -ea, -el, -uş (ush), -ior, -uleţ (uletz). 
All the others are of Slavic origin.
I don't know the exact origin of Italian -ezza, -izza, but I don't think that would have a Latin etymology.
The Latin suffixes for diminutive are as follows:
-ulus, -ula, -ulum
-culus, -cula, -culum
-olus, -ola, -olum
-ellus, -ella, -ellum

But I think we're getting off topic here and since I don't want anyone to feel offended about this topic's deviation, perhaps it would be better to start another topic so we can see for sure.


----------



## Kriviq

*Chunca* means *ten* in the Quechua language


----------

